# 1941 schwinn girly.



## ZE52414 (Feb 28, 2020)

I was able to snatch this one up yesterday.  I’ll throw some more pics up later on this evening. I do have the correct rear wheel too. Just need to find me a seat. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 28, 2020)

Great color combo!  Just for girl's bikes?  Color matched necker's knob


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 2, 2020)

Playboy status!! What a looker


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 3, 2020)

Love that reverse paint scheme!


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 3, 2020)

I meant to get some more pics for you guys, but I’ve been laid up in bed for the past few days trying to kick this cold. I will get some better pics soon!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 3, 2020)

Get better Zack


----------



## Rambler (Mar 3, 2020)

Another 41 with the same reverse paint scheme.


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 5, 2020)

Few more pics of this old girl.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 5, 2020)

Found this in a 1941 Schwinn Catalog

Model BA307-1





Now to find a tank and cord the rear fender.  Glad someone else gets satisfaction from working on girls bike.


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice, definitely a skirt guard to make it pop on the backside!!

-Mike


----------



## Big Moe (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice.  I always liked the prewar girls bikes.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 7, 2020)

Here's an idea for a skirt guard. The bike owner, from Lawrence Kansas, made the guards for her bike. It was seen at the Kansas City Tweed Ride in November 2019.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 9, 2020)

VINTAGE SCHWINN ADMIRAL TANK BIKE/PHANTOM/JAGUAR/RATROD  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE SCHWINN ADMIRAL TANK BIKE/PHANTOM/JAGUAR/RATROD at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




What are the odds?


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 12, 2020)

1940 Majestic Schwinn.  Before and after.  I found it at a garage sale.  I had the original batteries,  Use before 1943. Please note the front brake and original skirt laceing.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 13, 2020)

While we would prefer to score boy's bikes, when you find original paint survivors like these, it doesn't matter if they're girl's or boy's. Great paint schemes!


----------

